# Which way does your T&G run?



## derekleffew (Jun 4, 2009)

In viewing jongaduet's pictures in this post: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/facility/13542-photos-1920s-theatre-today.html#post134251, I realized that I don't think I've ever seen a proscenium stage where the decking runs US-DS.


----------



## Van (Jun 5, 2009)

*re: Which way does your T&G run?*

I Jave seen houses where the mainstage flooring run across the stage, L -R, and the Apron flooring runs US-DS. However I once saw a house where just the opposite was true.


----------



## jonliles (Jun 5, 2009)

The HS has concrete and black linoleum tile (yes they hurt when you fall).

The Black-Box theatre has large sheets of masoniteover top on 3/4" ply.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 5, 2009)

I think we are plywood and meso. I don't think we have T&G, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Sony (Jun 6, 2009)

T&G = Tongue and Groove flooring, for whoever voted "What is T&G?"


----------



## Raktor (Jun 7, 2009)

Sony said:


> T&G = Tongue and Groove flooring, for whoever voted "What is T&G?"



I'm happy to be completely oblivious to how the big platformy thing works. Just make one that will absorb my light and not bounce it back. Thanks.


----------



## Sayen (Jun 18, 2009)

As a practical joke against a rival company, we came in one night and ran their marley floor US/DS, does that count?


----------



## DaveySimps (Jun 18, 2009)

Sayen said:


> does that count?


Yes, I do believe you receive half credit for your response. 

~Dave


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Jun 18, 2009)

We're not a proscenium house, but our (seldom-seen) T&G runs US-DS. I've only seen the 6ml MDF skin which is normally over it taken up once and it's a beautiful floor!


----------



## nobl13 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ours runs US to DS, but I'm not certain it's the original, although it's certainly old. Unfortunately, the floor has been painted over many many times. Plus we made it rain on stage last year for Night of the Iguana.

*shudder*


----------



## ship (Jun 19, 2009)

Never seen an Upstage/Downdage T&G (Tongue and Groove) floor on a stage. Normally from an install concept, I would think the latter would be more in use in general. 
Very much doubt the designers of the space had in mind single point perspctive narrowing of the floor boards towards a point of infinity verses linear shortening questions of parallel to the procenium and shortening in width as they progressed upstage when they specified the space or even had imput on the install. This as opposed to designers way in the past of the Rennausance or Victorian era that might consider such a thing but also have a raked floor if doing so.


Interesting such a construction, never seen one before but have no doubt it has been done in not mattering overall I think.


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 5, 2009)

I haven't seen an US/DS installation but I would think it would be a function of the type of downstage edge. If you have a flat coaming then it is easier to install SR/SL because you would never see a cut. If the front edge is curved, then the US/DS method is better because you are only making a cut the width of the board instead of a long curved rip. I have installed many T/G floors.


----------

